# I love my cats, but sometimes I hate them



## htaylor393 (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi,
this is a moan.

Last night I was walking down stairs to get a drink, the hallway light was on so I could see where I was stepping but I didn't see my all black cat Suki sat about half up the stairs.

I felt her with my foot, and thought "I won't step on her and hurt her" so I stepped over her instead, slipped when I lost my footing. I twisted to stop myself landing on my head/neck, my elbow hit every step and I clattered to the bottom, and I've badly burnt it and bruised it. Plus burnt one of my feet, bruised too rips and ache all over now as well. And to add to my misery I landed in the cat litter tray and had the internet modem, landline phone and a few photos off the wall land on me. I've added a picture of the state of my arm.

But it's ok cuz the silly cat and my parents slept through it. And my arm is really really painful, even the chemist whinced when I showed her it to ask if there was anything I could do to help it. It's times like this I want to get rid of both cats  

I won't get rid of them.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oww! That looks painful. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

htaylor,

Ouch!! I'm so sorry you fell in the stairway like you did. Gosh that sounds like a serious fall! I honestly cannot believe your family didn't wake up! I'm sure you have lots of bruises and scrapes, but I sure hope that was the extent and no sprains or broken/fractured bones! Jeesh...those cats! :sad:

Is there a handrail on your staircase? After an incident like that, I'd probably think about having one placed if there isn't. If you or your parents are older, it may not be a bad idea...falls are a serious issue, often causing broken hips, etc.

Please stay safe! :daisy


----------



## htaylor393 (Feb 28, 2014)

My parents can sleep through an earthquake and have done so not surprised they didn't wake up. I'm in a lot of pain but nothing broken or sprained so a few days and Ill be fine. We have a handrail half way down but it stops their. May suggest to the landlord to get one fitted to avoid another more serious accident.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am glad it is nothing worse! I hope you feel better soon and that it doesn't happen to anyone else in your house.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You knew your cat was on the stairs. What happened was because you were a klutz, like most of us at one time or another. I think most of us have tripped/fallen/twisted something trying to avoid stepping on our cats. Suki was 100% innocent in this. I find her *Not Guilty*. :grin:


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

Feel better soon.. If you have it use "Rescue Cream" and Arnica D12/12X (against bruising and helps heal scrapes faster). Rescue Cream Gel Balm - Information and Sale


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh dear. Reminds me of the night my DH tried not to wake me when he was coming upstairs, brushed his teeth and missed his "way" in the dark. I heard a thud like you can't imagine...ran and found him at the base of the stairs, unconscious. Called 911 and after several hours....all clear and fine. Not a cat to blame, though we had 3.
I hope you feel better soon.
Put ice on all the bruises; probably a bit too late, but ice helps with the swelling.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Looks sore. But it wasn't the cat's fault...


----------



## Bill the Cat Guy (Dec 25, 2013)

We have a black cat. I never go down the stairs in the dark. When Inky was a kitten my future daughter-in-law almost stepped right on his rib cage. She would have killed him. Since then it's become a family rule that nobody goes down the stairs in the dark.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness, owee! I agree - the things we do to ourselves to avoid hurting our kitties! I just have to think to myself that they appreciate it...



htaylor393 said:


> We have a handrail half way down but it stops their. May suggest to the landlord to get one fitted to avoid another more serious accident.


Yikes, is it even legal not to have a handrail all the way down? I would definitely ask the landlord to put one in!


----------

